# Word for the day high jinks



## Josiah (Apr 13, 2015)

high jinks

noun, Informal.
1. boisterous celebration or merrymaking; unrestrained fun:
The city is full of conventioneers indulging in their usual high jinks.

Also, hijinks.

Synonyms  horseplay, skylarking.

Not my style


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 13, 2015)

Cheater that's two words.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 13, 2015)

In hippie days of yore, it would have been high jinx. Very high.


----------



## Shirley (Apr 13, 2015)

Some of these threads are full of high jinks.


----------



## oakapple (Apr 15, 2015)

Sadly, my days of high jinks are behind me now.


----------

